# The Unchained



## Juzo (12. Februar 2014)

Servus Leute,

sehe ich richtig das es noch keinen Thread für das neue DH-Bike gibt?

Das Unchained ist in meiner engeren Wahl.

Wer kann denn was dazu sagen?
Hat wer schon eins, ist es mal gefahren, drauf gesessen, live gesehen...?

Welche Optionen haltet Ihr für das "The Unchained 1" sinnvoll?

Haut in die Tasten


----------



## Juzo (19. Februar 2014)

guden!

leider bekomm ich keinen von rose ans telefon...ok, ich warte aber auch nie so wirklich lange !

weiß jemand ob das "the unchained" in biketown zu besichtigen ist?
wollte es mir mal live!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (19. Februar 2014)

Jau steht in beiden Farben da, hab jetzt nicht auf die Größen geachtet


----------



## Juzo (19. Februar 2014)

top! danke!


----------



## Duermer (17. März 2014)

Hab ich mir Freitag jetzt auch angeschaut. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Denke werde ich mir nach Ostern auch holen.
Was haltet ihr von dieser Konfiguration?
Was würdet ihr noch ändern oder wählen? 
Grenze soll ca. 3000,- sein.

Baugruppe Artikel Bestellnummer
Rahmen THE UNCHAINED, AL 7005, ab ca. 3,3 kg 1921737 Serie
Gabel Dorado Expert 203mm, 20mm Steckachse 1893009 +189,00 €
Laufräder Spank Spoon-32  1939976 Serie
Reifen Continental Der Kaiser 2,5  1957963 Serie
Tretlager Shimano ZEE 36Z  1827228 Serie
Schaltwerk Shimano Saint SS  1827495 +70,00 €
Kette Shimano HG54 1759893 Serie
Ritzelpaket Shimano SLX 1554605 +28,00 €
Kettenführung E13 LG1+, ISCG05  1857627 +16,00 €
Schalthebel Shimano Saint 1827644 +24,00 €
Bremse Avid Code R 200mm/200mm  1931497 Serie
Sattelstütze Race Face Atlas, 350mm  1852279 +16,00 €
Sattel SDG I-FLY  1893373 +0 €
Lenker Race Face Atlas Low Riser 0,5" Rise  1849929 Serie
Griffe Rose Griff Lock On Grip 971584 +0 €
Dämpfer Fox DHX RC4-A  1939523 +261,00 €
Vorbau Race Face Altas Direct Mount  1846922 Serie
Pedale Reverse Escape  1999835 +72,00 €
Spacer Xtreme Tri Spacer Alu 15mm (1x5mm+1x10mm) 1442948 Serie
Gesamtpreis: 2.925,00 €


----------



## Juzo (17. März 2014)

gude!

- schaltwerk und hebel kannst du dir sparen!
- dämpfer würde ich im bikemarkt schauen (günstiger)!
- pedale ebenfalls!
- bremse würd ich gegen shimano tauschen (ist aber nur mein persönlicher geschmack)!
- beim reifen würd ich schauen das es auch der BCC ist und nicht so ein billiger erstausrüster müll!


----------



## Duermer (18. März 2014)

Hi,
jo mit den Reifen hab ich nur 2 zur Wahl. Den Kaiser mit 2,5 oder den Magic Mary in 2,35 (25,- Aufpreis).
Schalthebel und Schaltwerk hab ich mal auf Serie gesetzt und dafür die Shimano Saint mit 203er genommen. Passt soweit.
Ob die besser sind kann ich jetzt aber nicht sagen. da wären ein par Meinungen/Erfahrungen gut.

Was hälst du denn von der Gabel?

Pedale und Dämpfer lass ich erst mal drin. Will es mir bei Rose komplett fertig machen lassen. Aber danke für den Tipp.

Rahmen THE UNCHAINED, AL 7005, ab ca. 3,3 kg 1921737 Serie
Gabel Dorado Expert 203mm, 20mm Steckachse 1893009 +189,00 €
Laufräder Spank Spoon-32  1939976 Serie
Reifen Continental Der Kaiser 2,5  1957963 Serie
Tretlager Shimano ZEE 36Z  1827228 Serie
Schaltwerk Shimano ZEE SS  1827486 Serie
Kette Shimano HG54 1759893 Serie
Ritzelpaket Shimano SLX 1554605 +28,00 €
Kettenführung E13 LG1+, ISCG05  1857627 +16,00 €
Schalthebel Shimano ZEE 1827626 Serie
Bremse Shimano SAINT 203mm/203mm  1944367 +182,00 €
Sattelstütze Race Face Atlas, 350mm  1852279 +16,00 €
Sattel SDG I-FLY  1893373 +0 €
Lenker Race Face Atlas Low Riser 0,5" Rise  1849929 Serie
Griffe Rose Griff Lock On Grip 971584 +0 €
Dämpfer Fox DHX RC4-A  1939523 +261,00 €
Vorbau Race Face Altas Direct Mount  1846922 Serie
Pedale Reverse Escape  1999835 +72,00 €
Spacer Xtreme Tri Spacer Alu 15mm (1x5mm+1x10mm) 1442948 Serie
Gesamtpreis: 3.013,00 €


----------



## Juzo (18. März 2014)

hi!

also ich fahr die saint und die xt, bin vorher elixir und code gefahren - ich mag shimano bremsen einfach mehr...ist aber auch einfach subjektiv und die code r ist keine schlechte bremse mit der man sorgenfrei dh fahren kann!!
bei schwalbe gibt es performance und evolution reifen - die performance haben ne einfach gummimischung und sind halt einfach billig .
ob es solche unterschiede bei conti auch gibt, weiß ich nicht - fragen!
die dorado soll super sein, hab keine, bin sie nur paar mal gefahren!
kannst halt alles einstellen, aber sie ist halt nicht so steif wie andere doppelbrückengabeln!!
gibt leute die findes das geil und welche die merken es nicht...bestimmt auch welche die es hassen !...
ich würde sie alleine wegen dem preis nehmen! wenn sie dir wirklich nicht gefallen sollte - verkaufen und für den preis ne neue boxxer r2c2 kaufen !


----------



## Duermer (18. März 2014)

Juzo schrieb:


> ...
> ich würde sie alleine wegen dem preis nehmen! wenn sie dir wirklich nicht gefallen sollte - verkaufen und für den preis ne neue boxxer r2c2 kaufen !



Den Gedanke hatte ich auch dazu. War echt erstaunt sie für den Aufpreis zu bekommen.


----------



## underdog (19. März 2014)

Duermer schrieb:


> Hi,
> jo mit den Reifen hab ich nur 2 zur Wahl. Den Kaiser mit 2,5 oder den Magic Mary in 2,35 (25,- Aufpreis).
> Schalthebel und Schaltwerk hab ich mal auf Serie gesetzt und dafür die Shimano Saint mit 203er genommen. Passt soweit.
> Ob die besser sind kann ich jetzt aber nicht sagen. da wären ein par Meinungen/Erfahrungen gut.
> ...




nur zur info mit dem Zee Schaltwerk was da Serie dran ist kannst du das Ritzelpacket was du ausgesucht hast nicht fahren!
du musst entweder auf ein Ritzelpacket mit Größtes Ritzel 28 gehen oder auf das Saint Schaltwerk mit der Nummer 1827495.

Dann eine Dämpfer aus dem Bike Markt würde ich nicht empfehlen, zum einen passen meistens die Buchsen nicht und wichtiger ist das Tune des Dämpfers, Der Tune ist heutzutage fasst immer passend auf den Rahmen abgestimmt.

mfg


----------



## Juzo (19. März 2014)

warum soll das schaltwerk nicht passen?
dämpfer kannste, wenn du nicht den richtigen findest, bei nächsten service (um)"tunen" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (19. März 2014)

Juzo schrieb:


> warum soll das schaltwerk nicht passen?
> dämpfer kannste, wenn du nicht den richtigen findest, bei nächsten service (um)"tunen" ...



Die Artikelbeschreibung des Schaltwerk sagt das!
Und wenn du nen Dämpfer zum Service schickst und ihn Tunes läst bist du von den Kosten do wo du jetzt einen passenden neuen reinwählen kannst.


----------



## Juzo (20. März 2014)

ok!
der beschreibung würd ich jetzt mal nicht glauben


----------



## Duermer (20. März 2014)

Hi,
also den Dämpfer laß ich eh so. Wie gesagt, will mir die Kiste so komplett fertig machen lassen ohne direkt wieder selbst schrauben zu müssen.
Die Bremse laß ich auch bei der Code. 2 Bekannte meinten die wäre saugeil und wäre echt bombe dafür.

Bei Rose kommt bezüglich der Schaltung keine Meldung zwecks "nicht kompatibel" ! Aber gut.
Da die Bremse eh bleibt geh ich auf den Ausgangswert zurück.

Rahmen THE UNCHAINED, AL 7005, ab ca. 3,3 kg 1921737 Serie
Gabel Dorado Expert 203mm, 20mm Steckachse 1893009 +189,00 €
Laufräder Spank Spoon-32 1939976 Serie
Reifen Continental Der Kaiser 2,5 1957963 Serie
Tretlager Shimano ZEE 36Z 1827228 Serie
Schaltwerk Shimano Saint SS 1827495 +70,00 €
Kette Shimano HG54 1759893 Serie
Ritzelpaket Shimano SLX 1554605 +28,00 €
Kettenführung E13 LG1+, ISCG05 1857627 +16,00 €
Schalthebel Shimano Saint 1827644 +24,00 €
Bremse Avid Code R 200mm/200mm 1931497 Serie
Sattelstütze Race Face Atlas, 350mm 1852279 +16,00 €
Sattel SDG I-FLY 1893373 +0 €
Lenker Race Face Atlas Low Riser 0,5" Rise 1849929 Serie
Griffe Rose Griff Lock On Grip 971584 +0 €
Dämpfer Fox DHX RC4-A 1939523 +261,00 €
Vorbau Race Face Altas Direct Mount 1846922 Serie
Pedale Reverse Escape 1999835 +72,00 €
Spacer Xtreme Tri Spacer Alu 15mm (1x5mm+1x10mm) 1442948 Serie
Gesamtpreis: 2.925,00 €


----------



## Juzo (20. März 2014)

also bei mir klappt das im konfigurator mit dem ZEE und der SLX kassette!!
warum auch nicht?


----------



## Duermer (20. März 2014)

Welche Rahmenfarbe findet ihr geiler?

weiß oder schwarz?

Also auf dem Schirm wirkt schwarz schöner. Aber live finde ich den weißen total hammermäßig. 
So nen geilen Effekt hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Juzo (20. März 2014)

?  du meinst du RAW!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (20. März 2014)

Der RAW sieht in echt wirklich gut aus, die lackierte Variante ist Geschmackssache!


----------



## ditt (28. April 2014)

Gibt es zum Unchained schon Erfahrungsberichte. Der Vergleich aus dem Freeride Magazin mit dem Kona Operator kenne ich bereits.


----------



## Deleted273363 (28. April 2014)

Hi, 
da es ja noch wenige Bilder gibt, fang ich mal an.






Bin absolut zufrieden, war jetzt zwei mal in Bad Wildbad und ein mal in Albstadt.
Die Verarbeitung vom Rahmen ist absolut Top, und die Dorado ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## ditt (29. April 2014)

goofunk schrieb:


> Hi,
> Bin absolut zufrieden, war jetzt zwei mal in Bad Wildbad und ein mal in Albstadt.
> Die Verarbeitung vom Rahmen ist absolut Top, und die Dorado ist echt der Hammer.


 
Hallo goofunk!
Sieht richtig toll aus!!!
Kannst du bitte noch ein paar Infos dazu geben!
Welche Rahmengröße bei Körpergröße / Beinlänge / Gewicht
Was bist du davor gefahren und wie ist das Unchained im Vergleich dazu.
Ist das der RS Kage Dämpfer, wie schlägt sich der im Unchained, oder sollte man den Aufpreis auf den Fox DHX RC4 in Kauf nehmen.
Welche Feder ist verbaut, gibt es hier eine Abstimmungsmöglichkeit bei Rose.
Würdest du im nachhinein irgendwelche Komponenten anders konfigurieren.
Welche Bremse hast da drauf.
Eine Ausstattungsliste wäre noch hilfreich, vieles sieht man aber auf dem Foto. 
Hast du das Bike mal gewogen, wie schwer ist es.

Danke und viel Spass damit!


----------



## Deleted273363 (29. April 2014)

Ist Rahmengröße L, bin 1,90 bei Schrittlänge 91cm und 87kg.
Den Sattel fahr ich allerdings niedriger wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist.
Meine Erfahrungen mit anderen DH bikes beschränken sich leider auf ein altes Big Hit, und zwei Leihbikes.
Der Vergleich zum alten Big Hit ist ja wenig aussagekräftig. Habe mir letztes Jahr mal ein Kona Operater und ein Scott Gambler geliehen.
Fährt sich sehr gutmütig, und laufruhig aber noch spritzig genug für meinen Geschmack, nicht so nervös wie das Kona, aber nicht ganz so straff wie das Gambler, das hilft dir aber leider auch nicht so viel, da ich mich bei den Leihbikes ja auch nicht groß um die Fahrwerkseinstellung gekümmert habe.
Ja ist der Kage Dämpfer mit der 450*3,0 Feder. Weis nicht ob man die direkt bei Rose änder lassen kann, ich hab gedacht ich versuchs einfach mal. Habe auch lange überlegt ob ich mir den Aufpreis leisten will, und immer im Hinterkopf gehabt den Dämpfer eh Zeitnah zu tauschen, komme aber bisher super klar. Ne einstellbare LS Druckstufe in nem Downhill Dämpfer ist natürlich besser aber ich fahr tendenziell eher straff, und in Anliegern sackt das bike nicht großartig weg. Bin kein Profi, und der Dämpfer erfüllt seinen zweck.
Werde mir aber bei meinem Gewicht noch ne härtere Feder einbauen, da ich die Vorspannung fast komplett ausnutzen muss. Der Dämpfer bleibt aber erstmal drin. 
Die Bremse ist ne Formula T1, ich will keine Avid.
Habe nur noch Sattel und Sattelstütze (Twinworks) von nem anderen Bike rangeschraubt, ansonsten ist alles die Grundkonfiguration. Pedale sind Shimano Saint.
Meine Personenwage sagt 17,6kg, keine Ahnung wie genau die ist.

Würde es mir genau so wieder kaufen, will einfach nur Spaß, und dafür erfüllt das Bike zu 100% seinen Zweck.

Ride on.


----------



## ditt (29. April 2014)

Super, danke für die rasche Rückmeldung goofunk!

Bringt das Unchained auch etwas Uphill Tauglichkeit mit? Die Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze dürfte ja kein Problem sein. Vorne wird man keinen Umwerfer montieren können, oder ? Wie ist die Sitzposition bei ausgezogener Sattelstütze, schon zu weit über der Hinterachse, oder geht das noch (meine Schrittlänge ist auch 90-91cm). Ich würde mit einer Übersetzung 32er Kettenblatt und 36er Ritzel sicher auskommen.
Ich hab halt eine Rampe bis ich zum DH komme. Ich bin das davor mit einem Cannondale Judge gefahren, da war der Uphill kein großes Problem. Und das hatte aber 21 kg, jedoch auch eine 2fach Kurbel und einen recht steilen Sitzwinkel, und der Manitou Swinger Dämpfer war hinten extrem straff. Da hat im Uphill nichts gewippt und ging eingentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Gierwolf (30. April 2014)

@ goofunk...
...geiler Bock ! Ich hab den "kleinen" Bruder(soul fire)....auch in raw.

M.f.G Frank


----------



## Deleted273363 (30. April 2014)

schon gesehen, sieht auch sehr lecker aus, insbesondere mit den blauen Hope Naben.

@ditt 
bin auch schon nen "Berg" bei ausgezogener Sattelstütze hochgefahren, von der Sitzposition her geht das schon halbwegs, also du bist nicht zu weit hinten, allerdings definitiv nicht wippfrei, und spaß ist auch was anderes. Aber das muss halt jeder selber wissen.

Wie es mit nem Umwerfer aussieht weis ich nicht, und kann daher nichts dazu sagen.

Viele Grüße

goofunk


----------



## jojo2 (5. Mai 2014)

that´s mol to unchained


----------



## underdog (7. Mai 2014)

ditt schrieb:


> Super, danke für die rasche Rückmeldung goofunk!
> 
> Bringt das Unchained auch etwas Uphill Tauglichkeit mit? Die Versenkbarkeit der Sattelstütze dürfte ja kein Problem sein. Vorne wird man keinen Umwerfer montieren können, oder ? Wie ist die Sitzposition bei ausgezogener Sattelstütze, schon zu weit über der Hinterachse, oder geht das noch (meine Schrittlänge ist auch 90-91cm). Ich würde mit einer Übersetzung 32er Kettenblatt und 36er Ritzel sicher auskommen.
> Ich hab halt eine Rampe bis ich zum DH komme. Ich bin das davor mit einem Cannondale Judge gefahren, da war der Uphill kein großes Problem. Und das hatte aber 21 kg, jedoch auch eine 2fach Kurbel und einen recht steilen Sitzwinkel, und der Manitou Swinger Dämpfer war hinten extrem straff. Da hat im Uphill nichts gewippt und ging eingentlich ganz gut.



Der Rahmen ist nicht Umwerfer Kompatibel, da sind keine Montagepunkte und auch keine Möglichkeit den Zug zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Die Saison läuft ja jetzt schon ne weile und ich wollte mal fragen wie jetzt so eure Erfahrungen mit dem unchained sind.
hattet ihr schon irgendwelche probleme?
wie ist das handling?
von welchen parts würdet ihr mir abraten bzw welchewwürdet ihr auf jeddn fall empfehlen?
LG Störte


----------



## rumag (18. Juni 2014)

Würde mich der Frage mal anschließen. Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Unchained?


----------



## ditt (17. Juli 2014)

rumag schrieb:


> Würde mich der Frage mal anschließen. Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit dem Unchained?


 
Mich würde wirklich interessieren warum es hier so wenig Feedback zum Unchained gibt!

Kann Rose nicht liefern und daher hat fast niemand Erfahrungen mit dem Unchained, oder
Es kauft sich niemand ein Unchained, weil es neu ist und man erst auf wenige (keine) Erfahrungen zurückgreifen kann, oder
Unchained Fahrer lieber Biken gehen als hier groß Erfahrungen reinzutippen,
...

BTW: Die schaut das Tretlager aus PressFit oder Gewinde?


----------



## StillPad (17. Juli 2014)

Das selbe Problem ist beim Soulfire auch. 

Tretlager: BSA-Innenlager 83 mm


----------



## Deleted273363 (17. Juli 2014)

Also dann werd ich noch mal berichten, 
habe mittlerweile einige Biketage gesammelt und kann nach wie vor nix negatives berichten.
Fahrverhalten für mich top, extrem ausgewogen nicht zu unruhig, und nicht zu träge, genau richtig. Hinterbau mit in meinem Fall Kage Dämpfer spricht sehr gut an, hat aber genug Progression. Die Sache mit den Doppelten Lagern im Horstlink und an der Sitzstrebe zur Wippe hin ist auch klasse, und ich habe bisher zumindest, keinerlei Probleme und mein Bike hat schon einige Bikewashes mit Hochdruckreiniger mitgemacht. 
Das einzige "Problem" war bei mir ein Montagemangel. Das hintere Bremskabel wurde zu kurz in die Führungsschiene am Unterrohr geklemmt, und hat im eingefederten Zustand ordentlich am Tretlager gescheuert, war aber leicht zu beheben als ichs gemerkt hab.
Mir ist bisher auch nur einmal ein Artgenosse mit dem Unchained begegnet, das war in Livigno.

Bin also bisher absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Mr.Nox (5. Dezember 2014)

Hallo "Unchained"-Besitzer,
ich bin anscheinend zu doof, aber ich finde keine richtigen Spezifikationen für das Unchained. Was für ein Steuerrohr (Tapered ist klar), welche hinterradachsbreite, Kettenführung (Iscg 03 oder 05), Sattelstützenmaß?
Tretlager hab ich eben gelesen. Ist ein 83 BSA

LG


----------



## underdog (6. Dezember 2014)

Mr.Nox schrieb:


> Hallo "Unchained"-Besitzer,
> ich bin anscheinend zu doof, aber ich finde keine richtigen Spezifikationen für das Unchained. Was für ein Steuerrohr (Tapered ist klar), welche hinterradachsbreite, Kettenführung (Iscg 03 oder 05), Sattelstützenmaß?
> Tretlager hab ich eben gelesen. Ist ein 83 BSA
> 
> LG




Hi Mr.Nox
Steuersatzmass ist oben 44mm und unten 55mm 
Die Hinterradnabe hat 150mm
Kettenführung ist ISCG05
Stütze 31,6mm und Klemmschelle ist 34,9
mfg


----------



## Mr.Nox (6. Dezember 2014)

Perfekt, Danke


----------



## MarkusBo (24. November 2015)

Moin Zusammen!
Hab bis jetzt nur dieses Thema zum Rose Unchained gefunden.Hoffe ich kann hier trotzdem mal zum Bike was Fragen und erzählen. 
Ich fahre das Unchained nun seit einem Jahr und bin höchst zufrieden damit! Das Teil ist sehr agil und es macht einfach derbe Spass damit Berge runter zu knallen,Wurzeln und Steinfelder wegzubügeln und auch super AirTime zu genießen. Im Moment bin ich dabei das Bike komplett umzugestalten was Rahmen, Fahrwerk,Räder usw angeht.
Hab das Teil also nun komplett zerlegt.Nach der ganzes Zeit die ich das Bike genutzt habe (fast jeden Tag) haben sämtliche Lager den Geist aufgegeben.Die Lager am Hinterbau stellen kein Problem beim Ausbau,nur die Hauptschwingenlager machen mir Probleme. Durch die Lager läuft eine geschlossen Hülse die keinen Ansatz für einen Innenabzieher bietet. Meine Frage wäre daher, ob irgendwer von euch zufällig weiss wie ich die Hülse samt Lager aus dem Rahmen bekomme?Natürlich ohne Gewalt anwenden zu müssen? Ausserdem hätte ich gerne eure Meinung zu normalen Fsa Lagern und Keramiklagern gehört. Da ich kein Bock habe nach einem Jahr wieder alles zu zerlegen und zu tauschen würde ich natürlich lieber die bessere Sorte verbauen. Welches der beiden Lager würdet ihr bevorzugen? Danke schonmal vorab für eure Tips und Meinungen!

Ride on !   Markus B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underdog (25. November 2015)

MarkusBo schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen!
> Hab bis jetzt nur dieses Thema zum Rose Unchained gefunden.Hoffe ich kann hier trotzdem mal zum Bike was Fragen und erzählen.
> Ich fahre das Unchained nun seit einem Jahr und bin höchst zufrieden damit! Das Teil ist sehr agil und es macht einfach derbe Spass damit Berge runter zu knallen,Wurzeln und Steinfelder wegzubügeln und auch super AirTime zu genießen. Im Moment bin ich dabei das Bike komplett umzugestalten was Rahmen, Fahrwerk,Räder usw angeht.
> Hab das Teil also nun komplett zerlegt.Nach der ganzes Zeit die ich das Bike genutzt habe (fast jeden Tag) haben sämtliche Lager den Geist aufgegeben.Die Lager am Hinterbau stellen kein Problem beim Ausbau,nur die Hauptschwingenlager machen mir Probleme. Durch die Lager läuft eine geschlossen Hülse die keinen Ansatz für einen Innenabzieher bietet. Meine Frage wäre daher, ob irgendwer von euch zufällig weiss wie ich die Hülse samt Lager aus dem Rahmen bekomme?Natürlich ohne Gewalt anwenden zu müssen? Ausserdem hätte ich gerne eure Meinung zu normalen Fsa Lagern und Keramiklagern gehört. Da ich kein Bock habe nach einem Jahr wieder alles zu zerlegen und zu tauschen würde ich natürlich lieber die bessere Sorte verbauen. Welches der beiden Lager würdet ihr bevorzugen? Danke schonmal vorab für eure Tips und Meinungen!
> ...



Hi Markus,

Ein Kollege von mir hat auch ein Unchained. Um das Hauptlager zu demontieren wird ein spezielles Werkzeug benötig. Gibt es nicht zu kaufen bis jetzt!

Keramik Lager sind für Leichtlauf top, gut für rotierende Bauteile(Naben), definitiv nicht langlebiger, eher verschleißen sie schneller bei der Beanspruchung die da auftritt! Also was den kosten/nutzen Punkt angehen, eher eine schlechte Investition.
"Normale" Stahl Industriekugellager für einen "höheren" Preis halten in der regel länger weil die Abdichtung um einiges besser ist als bei den günstigen Asien Lagern die da in der Regel verbaut werden.

mfg


----------



## MarkusBo (26. November 2015)

Hey Underdog,

jupp das Hauptlager hat sich etwas gewehrt,aber der Händler meines Vertrauens hat es wohl geschafft.Muss den Rahmen aber noch abholen
um genau zu wissen wie er es gemacht hat. 
Danke für die Info bezüglich der Lager.Hauptlager hab ich bei Rose bestellen müssen.Hatte erst überlegt mir die Lager einzeln zu kaufen und mir von einem Kumpel die Hülse aus Edelstahl zu besorgen,aber das wäre zuviel Aufwand Hab mir auch überlegt doch bei Industrielagern zu bleiben,aber den ein oder anderen euro mehr für auszugeben,dann hab ich hoffentlich länger Ruhe


----------



## simplesaiman (24. Februar 2016)

Weiss jemand in welcher Stellung des Dämpfers der Rahmen 200mm und 220mm Federweg hat?


----------



## ditt (24. Februar 2016)

simplesaiman schrieb:


> Weiss jemand in welcher Stellung des Dämpfers der Rahmen 200mm und 220mm Federweg hat?


Sorry, aber die Frage zeugt nicht von großem Verständnis. Im Post #20 sieht man die Einstellung in der 220 mm Position.


----------



## simplesaiman (24. Februar 2016)

ditt schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Frage zeugt nicht von großem Verständnis. Im Post #20 sieht man die Einstellung in der 220 mm Position.


Mir hat sich das nicht so ohne Weiteres erschlossen. Aber ja, bei genauerer Betrachtung eigentlich klar. Trotzdem danke...


----------

